# colonial small ale recipe



## lashingsofcoldlager (16/3/16)

Hey guys I have just discovered the wonderful world of all grain brewing it is fantastic I have also disovered a new beer called colonial small ale has anyone got a recipe for this style of beer it is bursting with freshness has a beautiful hop selection which I love but dont know what type it is can anyone help 
kind regards Steve


----------



## pat_00 (16/3/16)

Yeah it's great isn't it? It's the best tasting mid strength beer I've had. Love the open-top cans as well.

My guess on the malt bill:

pale ale malt (80%)
medium or light crystal malt (5%)
malted wheat (15%)

Hops, not sure but I think the late hop flavour is ella?


----------



## lashingsofcoldlager (22/9/16)

pat_00 said:


> Yeah it's great isn't it? It's the best tasting mid strength beer I've had. Love the open-top cans as well.
> 
> My guess on the malt bill:
> 
> ...


tahnks heaps mate I might give it a crack!!


----------



## lashingsofcoldlager (22/9/16)

lashingsofcoldlager said:


> tahnks heaps mate I might give it a crack!!


Thanks heaps champ I will give it a crack!


----------



## Killer Brew (22/9/16)

Is this a particular beer you are trying to clone or more a style? Brewery if the former?


----------



## BKBrews (22/9/16)

> Is this a particular beer you are trying to clone or more a style? Brewery if the former?


It's a particular beer. The brewer is Colonial and the beer is called Small Ale. It's a 3.5%er.


----------



## AaronYoung (30/4/18)

lashingsofcoldlager said:


> Thanks heaps champ I will give it a crack!


Hey mate, how'd you go with the small ale clone?


----------



## Ronwales (22/1/20)

How did u go? Would love to trythis recipe


----------



## JasonS (22/1/20)

At a tasting one of the sales people from Colonial , kindly told me the ingredients (but alas not the recipe!)
ABV: 3.5%
Malts: Marris Otter / Munich / Wheat / Caramunich / Crystal
Hops: Centennial / Cascade / Columbus / Chinook / Citra
IBU: 22







My recipe from this is as follows:





Still in the fermenter cold crashing, but early sample is quite tasty, even if it does not have as much pine flavour as the original.


----------



## Brenden S (31/1/20)

Did you happen to get any more of those pics for their other beers?


----------



## JasonS (5/2/20)

Afraid not. I was only really interested in the Small Ale and thought that I was pushing my luck asking for that!


----------



## miner_richie (13/2/20)

Hi Jason,

What yeast did you use?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## JasonS (18/2/20)

Hi Andy, I used US-05 in my recipe, am not sure what Colonial actually use though. My recipe lacked a bit of the fruity flavour compared to the original, so when I redo, I will be adding some Citra at the whirlpool stage and upping the amount in the dry hop.


----------



## miner_richie (6/6/20)

Thanks Jason,

I brewed a batch a couple weeks ago (based on your recipe). It’s close, very close, but I agree, just needs a bit more fruit in it. Am brewing again this weekend because the first batch didn’t last two weeks!


----------



## oshe (9/11/20)

how is the recipe going, can you please let me know any adjustments to improve it?


----------



## redlegger (16/1/21)

Also hoping to follow up everyone’s experience with this recipe , did you manage to tweak the recipe to get closer to the CSA Jason ?


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (16/1/21)

Is it a recognized style?

It looks to me like an ordinary bitter with new world hops, I would think an English ale yeast will help


----------



## miner_richie (5/2/21)

Adding more Citra helped. Made some changes to my water too which made it better


----------



## JasonS (5/2/21)

I have made a few changes to my recipe and have departed from the Colonial malts a bit by adding some rye. The hop profile now seems about right and it tastes pretty damn good and is fairly close to the original (at least according to a few mates).
Latest recipe:
*Guten*
*75%* efficiency
Batch Volume: *26 L*
Boil Time: *60* min



*Vitals*
Original Gravity: *1.036*
Final Gravity (Fixed): *1.009*
IBU (Tinseth): *32*
Colour: *13 EBC*


*Mash*

Mash In — *66.7 °C* — *75 min*
Mash Out — *75.6 °C* — *10 min*
*Malts (4.13 kg)*
*1.74 kg* (42.1%) — Maris Otter Pale Malt, Maris Otter — Grain — 5.9 EBC
*760 g* (18.4%) — Barrett Burston Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) — Grain — 3 EBC
*650 g* (15.7%) — Weyermann Rye Malt — Grain — 5.9 EBC
*540 g* (13.1%) — Weyermann Munich I (Weyermann) — Grain — 14 EBC
*220 g* (5.3%) — Weyermann Caramunich I (Weyermann) — Grain — 101 EBC
*220 g* (5.3%) — Gladfield Light Crystal Malt — Grain — 63 EBC
*Hops (185 g)*
*10 g* (11 IBU) — Chinook 13% — Boil — *30 min
9 g* (12 IBU) — Columbus (Tomahawk) 16.1% — Boil — *30 min
12 g* (4 IBU) — Centennial 10.8% — Boil — *5 min
23 g* (1 IBU) — Cascade 6% — Aroma — *10 min hopstand @ 80 °C
22 g* (2 IBU) — Centennial 10% — Aroma — *10 min hopstand @ 80 °C
20 g* (2 IBU) — Citra 12% — Aroma — *10 min hopstand @ 80 °C
11 g* (1 IBU) — Chinook 13% — Aroma — *10 min hopstand @ 80 °C
38 g* — Citra 12% — Dry Hop — *6 days
23 g* — Centennial 10.8% — Dry Hop — *6 days
17 g* — Cascade 6% — Dry Hop — *6 days*

Hopstand at *80 °C*
*Miscs*
*2.72 g* — Calcium Chloride (CaCl2) — *Mash
1.46 g* — Epsom Salt (MgSO4) — *Mash
2.77 g* — Gypsum (CaSO4) — *Mash
2 ml* — Lactic Acid 80% — *Mash
2.88 g* — Calcium Chloride (CaCl2) — *Sparge
1.54 g* — Epsom Salt (MgSO4) — *Sparge
2.93 g* — Gypsum (CaSO4) — *Sparge*


----------



## Brenden S (2/3/21)

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------

